# Blueprints for 'Star Wars' Death Star were created at UIC



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

From Chicago Tribune:

*Blueprints for 'Star Wars' Death Star were created at UIC*


> Remember that scene in "Star Wars" where the University of Illinois at Chicago makes its case that the Empire can be stopped and the Rebels are the only ones to stop them?
> 
> You don't?
> 
> ...


FULL ARTICLE HERE


----------

